# Luz De Madre (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Unas frases simples dedicadas a una madre divorciada que conoci en una red social. Ella siendo una mujer de Barcelona cuyo nombre da la casualidad que es Luz.

Luz de madre, tus ojos se llenan de brillo 
que crea la esperanza 
en los que se encuentren con semejantes colores 
como tu mirada rica en ternia sabiduria

Luz de madre, en tus manos esta la dulzura 
de acarisiar la frente a pequena version de ti misma
tan bella en su refleccion de ti 
con sonrrisa suave en alegria 

Luz de madre, en tu ser guias la vida 
de pequena muneca 
hermosa en su frescura de juventud 
inocente en sentimientos de nina 

Luz de madre, la unica para brillar 
en vida de aquella del futuro


----------

